# Selling a house and vinyard in Leros



## Jamesdavis (Feb 9, 2013)

My first post:

My inlaws have lived in Leros for 10 years and had a wonderful retirement. They've built a house (100m2) and planted a vinyard on their 1 acre site. 
They really have been 'living the dream' but a health scare has made them realise its time to move back to the uk.
They need to sell their home so my question is what are the best way of going about it? I imagine that the market is other expats but what do I know?
They are living with us in Cornwall at the moment, which is fine, so a lot of things will have to be delt with at arms length.
I'm fully aware of the problems that Greece is going through but in the end there still seem to be people who want to 'live the dream' and we just have to find some way to connect to them. 
Any advice would be appreciated.

Many thanks, James.


----------



## Jamesdavis (Feb 9, 2013)

Loads of views but no replies yet? There must be someone who knows someone with a bit of advice.......

Many thanks, James.


----------



## landed (Jun 18, 2012)

My advice would be to stay there - we are all dreaming of working towards what it sounds like they have - the uk isn't for the unhealthy these days if you ask me


----------



## Hope Springs (Dec 16, 2020)

I appreciate that your Post was a long time ago but did you ever get a reply? Hopefully everything worked out for your in-laws, and they are in good health especially in the current climate! I believe the Greek Islands had practically zero cases during the first wave... 
Having visited four of the Greek islands and on entering our late 50's/early 60's, we are hoping to try living abroad and I've found a small town property in Spilia, Leros that could be rented for a year. Do your in-laws have any advice? I am particularly concerned about not speaking or reading Greek (I'm passable in French and Italian, and working on my Spanish during lockdown.) Why did they choose Leros, and how fluent were they when they went out?
Hoping that this message can still reach you,
Hope (Somerset, UK)


----------

